

NASA demos new model moon buggy - rglovejoy
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/03/30/automobiles/30MOON.html

======
anescient
> ... its top speed is a pokey 15 miles an hour.

Hey now. That's not the hot rod the original was, but that's way faster than I
thought this thing went.

------
TheTarquin
Did anyone else see that picture and wonder if NASA's pick up some spinners
and ground-lights to go with that gold paint job?

